# 45 tonner wheel diameter?



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay, this seems like a simple enough question, but 30 minutes of dilligent searching on the web reveals no information. 

What is the diameter of the wheels on the B'mann 45 tonner? I cannot find anything about either the model or the prototype. 

Also, how well do these models run? Powerful? Power hungry? Smooth? Reliable?


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the prototype 45 and 44 ton GE's that I have worked on have had 33" wheels. They were designed to use readily available parts to make servicing easier, in this cast freight car wheels. The current locomotive I'm around is a NG steel mill special that has 33" wheels but they are tires on solid centers. 

Anybody know what the Bachman prototype was? 

Paul


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The B'man Dizzy as it is called suffered from B'mann's well known QC problems. 

But, other than the odd lil snafu that is easy to fix (one of mine for example had only one motor actually wired) the Dizzy is a powerful and very smooth running loco. It is an ideal candidate for battery RC as there is lots of room inside (after pitching the usual electronics boards that are inside). 

Most owners will tell you that the Dizzy is enormous ... it is afterall, a sg F scale switcher placed on ng trucks. That was the way they were built for export. The only known prototype in exactly the configuration B'mann produced is in Brazil. The model is over 6 inches wide and will dwarf most rolling stock. 

It should also be noted that most Fn3 rolling stock represents models of truss rodded equipment of turn of the century vintage ... this loco is post war so about a half century more modern. It definitely looks out of place pulling 1:29 equipment 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that the 45 Tonner prototype is located in Nevada


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back there was an extensive search for the pretotype that matched exactly to what B'mann had produced. Check this thread: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=24393 

As you can see from reading it, the catalog loco was produced in many versions and in severalo gauges. But finding an exact match wasn't easy Scot Lawrence eventually tracked down an exact match in a loco exported to Brazil. 

Perhaps either Scot (scottychaos) or Matt Brown (Slate Creek) could add their comments as these two guys have done the most researching of Dizzy prototypes. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Just for the record: 

45 Ton Centercab by Bachmann 

drive wheel diameter is 1.618" 

at 20.3 that equates to 32.8" 

The only comment that I can add is that this loco was built in many gauges and probably had different sized wheels as well. That change could have been made by the customer. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help, guys. In case anyone is curious why I asked, I'm thinking of hacking a pair of trucks into an outside frame steam loco chassis. I found a picture of 2-6-2T that really caught my eye, and thought that a 45 tonner might be a good, inexpensive way to get the drive.


----------

